# Need a little bandsaw



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2015)

Here is one for sale in NC http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=18613

Bring The A team- I bet it weighs a ton.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------

